# What is an iGent?



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

Somewhere on the maniacally overwrought 3 roll to 2 thread, a poster( if may memory serves me correctly it was Will ) opines that he and other iGents could not care what opinions none iGents have of their sartorial choices. Could anyone enlighten me as to what this term means? At a guess I suppose it means Internet Gent. But what actually constitutes an iGent and what defines iGentery (if such a term exists)? Apologies if this has been discussed before.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Hector, I actually asked the same Q in the thread.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one not in the know, Earl. I've just discovered a Style Forum thread started by Manton wherein he states that 3 roll to 2 is essential attire for an iGent. Perhaps that was why the thread became so heated. It could well be a club with strict membership rules and jealously guarded and defended codes of behavior.

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=88881&page=18


----------



## Taliesin (Sep 24, 2004)

The "i" stands for "imaginary".


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

The term was coined by your buddies on the FNB forum. Why don't you go ask them?


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

manton said:


> The term was coined by your buddies on the FNB forum. Why don't you go ask them?


I honestly don't know which buddies you mean, Manton. But I've metioned you because you started a thread on the Style Forum about the iGent and, as I mentioned above you said that essential wear was a 3 roll to 2 jacket. I do hope this is not going to turn out to yet another, yes, another, another, another

thread where you say something and then argue at length that you didn't! Incidentally I'm using the large red font because you seem to like that kind of thing. Is that an iGent thing?

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=88881&page=18


----------



## ItalianGent (May 2, 2008)

Not sure what iGent is, but it may have to do with someone being a gent on the internet, but not in the physical world (?)

But, it does sound a little "desperate", like another term that has been thrown into the pop lexicon that will speed past me like so many other things I've missed. Makes me feel old.


----------



## mack11211 (Oct 14, 2004)

Google is your friend here.

Just search.


----------



## Hector Freemantle (Aug 2, 2008)

So in other words faux gentlemen? I suppose that must be it. Certainly the unfounded arrogance shown by certain people in life suggests that try as they may to mask their natures in finery, their basic lack of breeding, coupled with their essential vulgarity and commonness, will reveal itself as plainly as a badly fitted jacket regardless of the price-tag.


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

Hector Freemantle said:


> I honestly don't know which buddies you mean, Manton. But I've metioned you because you started a thread on the Style Forum about the iGent and, as I mentioned above you said that essential wear was a 3 roll to 2 jacket. I do hope this is not going to turn out to yet another, yes, another, another, another
> 
> thread where you say something and then argue at length that you didn't! Incidentally I'm using the large red font because you seem to like that kind of thing. Is that an iGent thing?
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=88881&page=18


Can't you ever back up a single claim? Just one?

What did I say that I later denied saying?

Come on! If you are so sure you caught me, spell it out.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

We try to discuss clothes in the Fashion Forum.

You can have your fight on the Interchange if you wish to continue.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Can't say I care for the term. It seems a little contrived. More so than "trad."


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Igent is an Idgit on a saturday morning bugs bunny cartoon.


----------

